
Serious Adobe Flash vulnerability - Slashed
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=8503&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+HelpNetSecurity+%28Help+Net+Security%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
chaosmachine
Source: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=939090>

~~~
Slashed
Sorry, mate. I didn't notice that.

